# Hello - My Backyard Setup



## matefrio (May 17, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce myself.  Started back in October 2010 and am just now getting kits for the first time.  It's been a challenge with this small scale, more so than I'd like to admit.  Below are some pictures.  I've added quail to the mix.

Here is a journal link:http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=10&f=19&t=639935&page=1

This was when I first set it up back in October 2010










More recent picture 





Through many trials Sunday May 15th I got 9 live kits:


----------



## VStillman (May 17, 2011)

Very nice! We currently have 18 rabbits with 3 just bred last week. We live where it gets very hot so my husband built me the shade cloth mister setup over pvc pipes to try and deep temps down in summer 2 months of 90 to 105 degree weather. Actually we are ready to buy the shadecloth as the frame is built but all the shadecloth i find is plastic material and I dont know if that will work with the water to keep it cool. (suspose to keep it at 85 degrees with the mister going.) I am currently waiting for a reply from the guy i got the design from. Hopefully it works. If not i am going to have to use a swap cooler for them.  Likr your setup! Looks great!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 17, 2011)

Cool set up and Quail eh - We want quail this year as we already have ringneck pheasants

Enjoy the forum and


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 17, 2011)

That is a really nice set up!  I bet those are some really happy bunnies!!

 Oh and  !!


----------



## rickerra (May 17, 2011)

Welcome!  Very nice setup you have!

I like seeing the progression pictures.  Starts out all shiny and new... and then after some use... you see the duct tape and bricks and other make-it-work stuff.  Haha!  Same boat here!

Looking at how your cages hang from a single crossbeam, do you find your cages swing much?

What kind of water valves/nipples do you use in your system?
Is that a quick disconnect off the bucket... so you can easily refill it?

What material did you use for your waste diverters?

Cheers!


----------



## matefrio (May 17, 2011)

rickerra said:
			
		

> Welcome!  Very nice setup you have!
> 
> I like seeing the progression pictures.  Starts out all shiny and new... and then after some use... you see the duct tape and bricks and other make-it-work stuff.  Haha!  Same boat here!
> 
> ...


The way they're rigged they don't swing much at all.  The cross chains up top help a bunch.

The Edstrom Flexible Tube System

Yes, I can refill easy but I really need to hook up the hose as there is a bobber in there with a shutoff valve I could be using.

Waste diverters is corriboard.  It's holding up OK and is dirt cheep.  Like $8.00 for a 4x8 foot sheet.  I got it from a local sign shop.  Was going to go heavy dudty with it but decided this was  a better way.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 17, 2011)

Very nice set up!


----------



## brentr (May 17, 2011)

What are the dimensions on your cages?  They look a little larger than some.  I'd like to know the length, width, and height, if not too much trouble.  And are those your nest boxes sitting on top of the cages?


----------



## elevan (May 17, 2011)




----------



## dewey (May 17, 2011)

Nice set up...and great pics, and congrats on the nice litter!


----------



## matefrio (May 17, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> What are the dimensions on your cages?  They look a little larger than some.  I'd like to know the length, width, and height, if not too much trouble.  And are those your nest boxes sitting on top of the cages?


30x108 G.A.W Cages with three holes or 30x36 and 24in high\hole.  Yes, those are the nest "boxes" up top.

Roof is 8foot by 12 foot shingled.

Honestly, it's a bit tall as in the hight of the whole cage and deep for comfortable keeping.  That said the rabbits have plenty of room to grow out from young and I have room to fit a lawnmower underneath.


----------



## flemish lops (May 18, 2011)

Very nice set up  .


----------

